# MEMBERS NEEDED!! (6 tracts-5,362 acres & adding more)



## GaTomkat

All properties below included in one membership!

Carroll county, Ga-3 tracts           
               1.Whitesburg(Alt 27)-295 acres*
               2.Whitesburg(Hwy 5)-300 acres 
               3.Waco-1595 acres
Paulding county, Ga-1 tract
               4.New Georgia-477 acres 
Coweta conty, Ga-1 tract
               5.Newnan-295 acres
Taliferro county-1 tract
               6.2400 acres*

    * All tracts have primitive campsites except #2 & #6 which have electricity available. 

Looking to add at least 20-30 new members. Additional tracts will be picked up according to number of members added. Our lands are currently Under-Hunted. 

New Members $550.00
Returning Members $500.00


For Maps and Bylaws visit : www.DouglasCountyHunting.com

Pm me with questions.

If intrested please email your home address to Diana at:
rutpaco@bellsouth.net


----------



## YamaRam

Ga Tomkat, this sounds ideal for me.  I live in Mt Zion, have not hunted for the past two years due to health problems.  Looking to join a good hunting club that is close.  Give me a call, 678-796-9762.


----------



## GaTomkat

btt


----------



## DDICKEY

me and my hunting buddy is very interested please send info and needto know when we can lookat some of the property. thank you atfsav02@hotmail.com


----------



## titlewave

*hunt club*

Went to your site and read the rules. I still have a couple questions? can you hunt all the properties the club has and do you make a reservation to hunt or just go. The rules states no more than 2 stands per property so i figure you can set up on all the availible properties if space allows, just not sure how how you know where everyone is hunting on a given day. Sounds like a good deal just not sure how this works. Also how many members total will there be when you add 20-30 ? thanks, Mike.


----------



## GaTomkat

Unfortunatly they are necessary. This "association" has been around since 1968, and I am sure we are one of the largest around. Bylaws are in place to ensure a quality club, without them we would not still be around. Also, we have a geat reputation and are continuously offered new property. There are alot of slob hunters.


----------



## dixie

GaTomkat said:


> Unfortunatly they are necessary. This "association" has been around since 1968, and I am sure we are one of the largest around. Bylaws are in place to ensure a quality club, without them we would not still be around. There are alot of slob hunters.



Kat, I've been around here all my life and never have heard one bad word said about the Association and remember the time a old member had to die before a new guy could come in, glad to see you picked up some land around where I'm from, you guys keep on keepin on!!


----------



## wildfire

*Members Needed*

Kat, I and about 3 others that I have hunted with for years are interested. Please let me know when we can get with you and look at the properties. Right up our alley.


----------



## GaTomkat

Btt


----------



## GaTomkat

Pm sent


----------



## GaTomkat

btt


----------



## fishnjay

Pm Sent


----------



## GaTomkat

btt


----------



## GaTomkat

btt


----------



## RVrat

Do yall have any property any further south I am in Warner Robins and would like to hunt closer to home, preferably within 30 minutes.


----------



## Black Crowes

Interested in New Georgia tract.  PM sent.


----------



## GaTomkat

btt


----------



## GaTomkat

back to top


----------



## wranglerjoe1968

What do you have close to lamar county


----------



## moodman

hey tomcat very interested I live in New ga, and with a new son @ home my Taylor co. tract is becoming to far to go and enjoy. please send me more info.


----------



## deerjlm

very interested in land as well as 2 others
need to know how many total members there will be when all is said and done.  also wondering if maybe we can get together to look at propertys around Whitesburg

thanks


----------



## GaTomkat

pm sent, thanks


----------



## Jranger

Tomkat,
What member are you? I am a member....R22


----------



## GaTomkat

I am member # R55. I was the land manager at the Springer rd. Whitesburg property for several years, but stepped down this past season because my wife and I had a baby. My wife's grandpa is Jim Rutledge, the club president.


----------



## LAKOTA

titlewave said:


> Also how many members total will there be when you add 20-30 ? thanks, Mike.



There were around 160-175 members when my Father and I were in the club a few yrs ago.


----------



## ridebullsdaddy

GaTomkat...just sent you a pm with some background and contact info.


----------



## GaTomkat

LAKOTA said:


> There were around 160-175 members when my Father and I were in the club a few yrs ago.



We had more land too!!

I just learned that we currently have 84 members.


----------



## LAKOTA

Wow. That's less than half the members when we were in the club. So you're thinking maybe 100-120 members when you fill up? 

Which land lots did the club lose? I see the Waco (Jake) property is still included. I live less than 4 miles from it.


----------



## GaTomkat

LAKOTA said:


> Wow. That's less than half the members when we were in the club. So you're thinking maybe 100-120 members when you fill up?
> 
> Which land lots did the club lose? I see the Waco (Jake) property is still included. I live less than 4 miles from it.



Not sure what was there when you were in. We lost the Douglas county land to develompent (Capps ferry and Fouts mill), we lost Washington county, Hancock county, and Green County properties for one reason or another (development, money issues, etc.). We have aquired some, and lost some. We could get a ton of land if we had the $ from additional members.


----------



## LAKOTA

I wish my Father would join again. He retired this year and has been very bored since the season has ended. He also lives a short drive from the Waco property and around 25 minutes from Springer. Is Bob still the land manager for Waco?

We used to hunt Springer a good bit. When we left 05-'06 (I think) that spot of land was in jeopardy too.


----------



## GaTomkat

Yeah, Bob Brooks is still the land manager over there. He and his son always get big bucks off of that tract.

Thats a shame about your father, maybe you could talk him into it.

We still got Springer rd tract. Hope never lose it, I got a big 8 pointer there a few years ago.


----------



## GaTomkat

bump to top


----------



## GaTomkat

Back to top


----------



## GaTomkat

We had 84 members last season. Thats about 64 acres per hunter, but more than that in reality because several members never hunt the club property(myself, & my father-in-law included). We are allowing new members now, so we will have the funds to lease even more property. With our reputation, we have lands offered up for lease to us all the time, but we don't have the funds available. In the past, we have had alot more land, but only because we had more members. 

Actually, each member is allowed 2 stand sites per tract. But in reality, that would never happen. It is true that another member can hunt next to my marked stand if i'm not there. If it is a permanent stand(ie: lock-on or ladder stand) the hunter must have my permission to hunt in my stand, otherwise he could use the tree next to mine (w/ a portable climber). But if I come in to hunt, he needs to leave my spot. We have learned over the years that this works best, so that the property is open to every member. In other clubs, new members have a hard time because the old members have "claimed" all the "good spots".

Campers can be left at the campsite all deer season long. They need to be taken out before 9 days after season ends. If you decide to camp any other time other than deer season, you need to haul your camper in & out each time. The main reason we do this is because in deer season, there are hunters in camp sparatically. Otherwise the local "crack head" my come in and help themselves to your things.


----------



## BJK

GaTomKat, you wrote: 
If it is a permanent stand(ie: lock-on or ladder stand) the hunter must have my permission to hunt in my stand, otherwise he could use the tree next to mine (w/ a portable climber). But if I come in to hunt, he needs to leave my spot. We have learned over the years that this works best, so that the property is open to every member. In other clubs, new members have a hard time because the old members have "claimed" all the "good spots".


So if I am hunting in an area close to your permanent stand and I am there before you, but you happen to come to hunt your stand, I have to leave that area?

Sounds as if your countering your notion that the property is open to every member because in fact the old members will have the good spots and can hunt them anytime they want.  Please correct me if I am wrong.  Thanks


----------



## GaTomkat

BJK said:


> GaTomKat, you wrote:
> If it is a permanent stand(ie: lock-on or ladder stand) the hunter must have my permission to hunt in my stand, otherwise he could use the tree next to mine (w/ a portable climber). But if I come in to hunt, he needs to leave my spot. We have learned over the years that this works best, so that the property is open to every member. In other clubs, new members have a hard time because the old members have "claimed" all the "good spots".
> 
> 
> So if I am hunting in an area close to your permanent stand and I am there before you, but you happen to come to hunt your stand, I have to leave that area?
> 
> Sounds as if your countering your notion that the property is open to every member because in fact the old members will have the good spots and can hunt them anytime they want.  Please correct me if I am wrong.  Thanks



You are correct. It is really the best way, we have tried other ways. Do you have a better plan? It's not like there is a stand marked every 200 yards you walk into the woods, very few actually. Just like WMA land, most hunters won't walk a mile in to hunt. We average 60+ acres per member, if a member can't find a descent area, I don't know what will help them.

Please reply if you or your club has a better way of doing things.


----------



## GaTomkat

bump to top


----------



## win280

How many members did you have last year. What is the acres per hunter ratio for this year?How many members are you wanting for total membership this year with the amount of land you have leased? Can you put 2 stands on every property.?


----------



## LAKOTA

win280 said:


> Can you put 2 stands on every property.?



I'm sure you could, but why would you want to? That would be 12 stands. How could you make use of 12 stands spread all over different counties in a single season? All for one member. That would just take up an area that another member could hang his/her stand. On the other hand, so what, you can only hunt one of them at at time. Any other member could hunt in the tree next to any of your other 11 stands.  ............. It's a much better system than having permanent locations set exsclusively for a single member that no other member can hunt. That's the old system of "the oldest members have the best spots" secured. Which is exactly what happens with that type of system.


----------



## Nitram4891

Do you allow members to hunt  after and before deer season for predators, hogs, turkeys, small game...? Your website and bylaws only seem to pertain to deer hunting.


----------



## GaTomkat

Nitram4891 said:


> Do you allow members to hunt  after and before deer season for predators, hogs, turkeys, small game...? Your website and bylaws only seem to pertain to deer hunting.



yes we do. deer are the primary game. we need to kill off alot of coyotes (but doesn't everyone?).


----------



## GaTomkat

win280 said:


> How many members did you have last year. What is the acres per hunter ratio for this year?How many members are you wanting for total membership this year with the amount of land you have leased? Can you put 2 stands on every property.?



Last year 84. This year, as many as we can get. We are going to lease additional tracts if we can get enough members to support it financially. We won't know on the ratio until later this year (after all dues have been paid). 2 stands/tract?--Yes.


----------



## mikeyd499

*Membership*

I am interested in membership because of the location of your land. Which tracts seem to be hunted the most? The least? Also why are only 2 tracts open to small game after deer season? Mike


----------



## GaTomkat

mikeyd499 said:


> I am interested in membership because of the location of your land. Which tracts seem to be hunted the most? The least? Also why are only 2 tracts open to small game after deer season? Mike



Our web page needs updating, things have changed. pm sent.


----------



## Eagle9252

I like the rule of everyone coming to camp first and looking at the location board to see where everyone is and then you place your peg where you want to hunt. You have choices of permanent stands and portable.


----------



## GaTomkat

bump


----------



## 2789britt

please send information on the club to me. i am very interested


----------



## LAKOTA

You'll probably find 95% of what you want to know here...
http://www.douglascountyhunting.com/


----------

